# Who provides broadband only?



## JEMOL (10 Mar 2009)

Hi
Can anyone tell me which companies provide broadband only connection.  

I would like to change from UPC/NTL as their service is terrible.  Our internet goes down at least once a week and their technicians have been out to the house on numerous occasions but can't seem to find the fault.  Anyway I can't find a provider who will provide internet only as I dont want to buy a phone package with it.

Thanks
jemol


----------



## KatieC (10 Mar 2009)

Hi Jemol,

What is your location?  I am trying out the new Meteor broadbank to go, just available since last thursday in Dublin and Cork areas.  Its the thread above yours.
KatieC


----------



## JEMOL (10 Mar 2009)

I am in the South Dublin area.


----------



## irishlinks (10 Mar 2009)

Do you want DSL (i.e broadband down a phone line) or mobile (o2 , meteor, vodafone ,3) or wireless (Clearwire, Irish Broadband) ?  
What speed do you need/want ?
There are plenty of options - but generally the most consistent will probably be down a phone line. The wireless and mobile coverage can be patchy - it depends where you are located. 
Some telephone providers include free landline  off peak calls in the broadband packages - so the price may not be as bad as you think.  UTV do 1Mb and all off peak calls in Ireland and UK for just over 39 a month including line rental . 
Smart do 1Mb down a phone line  for 33.13 a month (no free calls)


----------



## JEMOL (10 Mar 2009)

I want it through a phone line and around 3-4mb.  

I currently have phone rental with Eircom with my calls rerouted through 13434.  Which provides the cheapest calls for us at the moment.  Broadband providers like Magnet and UTV want us to get our land lines through them but their call charges are much higher and we wouldn't be able to reroute our calls through 13434, so it is not an option.  

jemol


----------



## irishlinks (10 Mar 2009)

If you are already with Eircom - then for another 30   euro a month you could get 3Mb broadband and free off peak calls to landlines and 500 mins free calls to meteor mobiles .  If UTV won't let you use 13434 - this might be your best option?


----------



## ardmacha (11 Mar 2009)

UTV give free calls in the evenings and weekends anyhow. Not much need to use other services at these times anyway for calls in Ireland or Britain. You can always use Telestunt/Telesavers for International calls or any of the Skype/Voip services available through your broadband.


----------

